# Vintage Mini Bike's, Motorcycles & Go-karts Sale - Atascadero, Ca.



## IngoMike (Sep 2, 2020)

VINTAGE CYCLE MINI BIKE SALE SAT-SUN - motorcycle parts - by owner -...
					

This Sat -Sunday , 11am- till 3pm. New inventory Vintage motorcycles , minibike, go kart, 2-...



					slo.craigslist.org
				











						Huge Vintage Motorcycle Mini bike Go Kart This Sat-Sun - garage &...
					

Large collection, 2-Sellers of 45 years of collecting ... old minibike , cycle , go cart and parts...



					slo.craigslist.org


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 19, 2020)

Did anybody get a bike at this sale? Maybe in this week's Show & Tell....


----------



## sworley (Sep 20, 2020)

Dang! Super cool stuff. That yellow Monkey is just like Mike’s!


----------

